# Monterey Bay Aquarium discounts?



## bdurstta (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone know of any good discounts?  We want to take the family (all adults...six of us) there.  Looking for discounts.  

Barbara


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 23, 2010)

Barbara:  You might want to check into what it would cost for an annual family pass to your local zoo.  We do this with our small local zoo here in Lansing and get "reciprocal" rights to other zoos and aquariums throughout the US.  Not sure if that would work for you.

For instance, our "grandparents" pass to our zoo gets us into Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa, FL, as well as Mote Aquarium in Sarasota, FL.  It allows free access for my hubbie, me, and our 2 grandkids.  Our annual pass only costs us $40 and more than pays for itself by getting us into those two FL places for free!

Just checked our reciprocal list for California:
Aquarium of the Bay, San Francisco (get a discount, not in free)
Cabrillo Marine Aquarium, San Pedro (get in free)
Chaffee Zoological Gardens, Fresno (get in free)
Charles Paddock Zoo, Atascadero (get in free)
Coyote Point Museum for Environmental Ed, San Mateo (get in free)
Feline Cons. Center, Rosamond (get in free)
Happy Hollow Zoo, San Jose (get in free)
Los Angeles Zoo, Los Angeles (get a discount, not in free)
Micke Grove Zoo, Lodi (get in free)
Oakland Zoo, Oakland (get a discount, not in free)
Sacramento Zoo, Sacramento (get a discount, not in free)
Santa Ana Zoo, Santa Ana (get in free)
Santa Barbara Zoo, Santa Barbara (get in free)
San Francisco Zoo, San Francisco (get a discount, not in free)
Sequoia Park Zoo, Eureka (get in free)
The Livnig Desert, Palm Desert (get a discount, not in free)


----------



## Luanne (Sep 23, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> Barbara:  You might want to check into what it would cost for an annual family pass to your local zoo.  We do this with our small local zoo here in Lansing and get "reciprocal" rights to other zoos and aquariums throughout the US.  Not sure if that would work for you.
> 
> For instance, our "grandparents" pass to our zoo gets us into Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa, FL, as well as Mote Aquarium in Sarasota, FL.  It allows free access for my hubbie, me, and our 2 grandkids.  Our annual pass only costs us $40 and more than pays for itself by getting us into those two FL places for free!
> 
> ...



Montery Bay Aquarium isn't on this list.  

As I recall we've gotten discount tickets at the hotel we've stayed at in Carmel.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you a part of any Credit Unions? Our credit union has discounts to Monterey Bay Aquarium.


----------

